# Machoness - would you hold it against him?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Another post inspired this thread, which actually brought back some memories of a few disagreements (even more! I know!) that I had with my STBX in the past. I've never really touched on this subject as it didn't become a problem as our marriage went along (most people left us alone)

I ask this:
- If a robber snatched your bag, ran off, and your husband ran after him. Would you have prefered if he just stayed with you and left the matter to the authorities instead?
- If a man disrespected you or your family or your children to your or his face, would you hold it against your husband if he decided to challenge that man potentially risking a physical confrontation?
- If a physical confrontation did occur, and that man who insulted you/him/family was bloodied on the floor, what would you think of your husband?
- If the said man pressed charges, would you support your man during his trail in court or would you feel disappointed with him? Would you berate him over the loss of cash?

Curious tis all...


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I like feeling safe with my man. If that were to happen, I'd support my H no matter how he handled it. Fights scare me, not a huge fan of them unless you are in the octagon. 

But, if that's how he reacted to protect me, I say thumbs up!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Even if it was to leave a 15K hole in your budget? Heh


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I wouldn't be thinking about money. I would be thinking about the safety of me and my family. If that is the cost for saving us...we'd figure it out


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Another post inspired this thread, which actually brought back some memories of a few disagreements (even more! I know!) that I had with my STBX in the past. I've never really touched on this subject as it didn't become a problem as our marriage went along (most people left us alone)
> 
> I ask this:
> - If a robber snatched your bag, ran off, and your husband ran after him. Would you have prefered if he just stayed with you and left the matter to the authorities instead?
> ...


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

QUOTE=RandomDude
I ask this:
- If a robber snatched your bag, ran off, and your husband ran after him. Would you have prefered if he just stayed with you and left the matter to the authorities instead? Unarmed: We'd BOTH be after him; Armed: We'd better NEITHER of us be after him (we'd have more at stake than the cash/credit cards).


- If a man disrespected you or your family or your children to your or his face, would you hold it against your husband if he decided to challenge that man potentially risking a physical confrontation? If he disrespected us to MY face, I'd expect to take care of it myself. If he disrespected us to my SO's face, I'd expect him to handle it as he saw fit. If he thought it deserved to come to blows, I'd support him.


- If a physical confrontation did occur, and that man who insulted you/him/family was bloodied on the floor, what would you think of your husband? Damn, Sam! That's AWESOME. Job well done!


- If the said man pressed charges, would you support your man during his trail in court or would you feel disappointed with him? I'd be behind SO 100%, but then I'd expect my SO to have enough sense to let the other guy throw the first punch! Would you berate him over the loss of cash? Nope, sometimes life ain't fair; sometimes it costs you to be 'right' and you have to do things for the principle. If my SO felt it was worth the $15K, then I'd have to agree it was worth it to him and that's good enough for me! He's got to look at himself in the mirror every day, if that's what it takes, then that's what it takes.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I swear you TAM ladies are fking awesome lol


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm married to a bad ass with skills so he's well equipped to handle himself in every one of these situations.

However he's not stupid.

Having a bag stolen isn't worth getting killed over and he'd have the sense not to throw the first punch in an altercation.

I would support him and certainly wouldn't berate him for anything.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

In Australia very few people have guns 

Hehe


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I'm married to a bad ass with skills so he's well equipped to handle himself in every one of these situations.


Me too.

I have been in a situation where a guy tried to take a swing at my husband … the guy ended up face-down on the ground with his swing-arm behind his back, husband on top with a knee on the guys back. This all happened in the blink of an eye, with no punches thrown and no injuries. 

Aikido is awesome.


----------

